# Fische "springen" im Wasser



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
...nochmal ich..

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, das meine Fische richtig an der Wasseroberfläsche springen..leider kann ich das nicht  mit der Kamera festhalten, weil das so urplötzlich passiert, das ich  meist keine griffbereit habe...

Ist das Lebensfreude? Oder fehlt ihnen was?:shock

grus antje


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

Hallo Antje
Fische (zum Beispiel meine __ Moderlieschen) springen auch nach Insekten die übers Wasser __ fliegen, möglichwerweise machen das deine auch...
Liebe Grüße Andrea


----------



## KTB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

Viele Fische, auch Koi schnappen nach Mücken. Vor allem in der Abenddämmerung. Ich musste damals einen Koi zurück ins Wasser verfrachten da der Dussel falsch kalkuliert hat und außerhalb des Teiches gelandet ist 

Gruß


----------



## maritim (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

hallo antje,

mit goldfischen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

bei koi ist es kein gutes zeichen wenn sie aus dem wasser springen.
bei koi ist es ein zeichen, das __ parasiten auf der haut sind.


----------



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

..ne, das war bis jetzt nicht der Koi, sondern immer diese unscheinbaren Schwarzen...


----------



## KTB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

Das mit den __ Parasiten scheint nicht für alle zu stimmen, denn außer Schuppen un der schützenden Schleimschicht, haben meine Koi nischts auf der Haut


----------



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

..ich dachte immer Fische könnten schlecht sehn..ich frag mich, wie sie dann die Mücken usw entdecken? Ich fänds ja gut, wenn die Plagegeister im Fischmagen verschwinden


----------



## KTB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

Fische können schlecht sehen? Kommt auf den Typ an. Ein __ Hecht z.B. oder __ Aal (auch sehr gute Geruchsrezeptoren) jagt auf Sicht


----------



## wp-3d (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*



Fluni81 schrieb:


> ..ich dachte immer Fische könnten schlecht sehn..ich frag mich, wie sie dann die Mücken usw entdecken?



Hallo,

hier steht es: http://www.g-o.de/wissen-aktuell-8093-2008-04-16.html


----------



## KTB (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fische "springen" im Wasser*

 Aufgeklärt  Danke:smoki


----------

